

Show HN: Scenery – Beautiful and quick mockups - chriseidhof
https://www.getscenery.com

======
chriseidhof
Hey HN,

We just launched Scenery! I'm one of the developers, and happy to answer any
questions. BTW, we wrote all of Scenery in Swift, and couldn't be happier
about that.

------
auganov
Maybe you should show the same thing on every device? Like Your App here
blabla. These triangular patterns caught my attention and I though you were
selling wallpapers or something for a second haha :D Actually they would make
pretty nice wallpapers.

------
wingerlang
The website looks a bit odd. As if it were designed for mobile only, and then
not fully converted for a full sized browser.

------
lordelph
I like it - I think your pricing is about right for the time saved. I'll
probably use it myself in a few weeks!

~~~
lordelph
...although I don't run Yosemite, so I can't. Any plans for a purely online
service?

~~~
floriankugler
We'll see... currently we feel that having this as a native app is a major
advantage, because it's much faster and integrates much more seamlessly into
your workflows.

Yosemite only is a trade-off we made for now. We'll re-evaluate this going
forward.

~~~
wingerlang
With, for example, "placeit.com" you can drag and drop a picture into the
browser and have it update. What exactly do you mean with integrating? I just
tried it and for me it could just as well have been a web app.

Then again my laptop is a bit slow so maybe I didn't get the "full"
experience.

~~~
floriankugler
With the native app we don't have the image uploading step and you can preview
your screenshot in all available templates immediately. Browsing through the
images is also much faster. Also, you're not uploading your unreleased private
work to 3rd party servers.

~~~
wingerlang
I see. Although I know for sure that it is possible to add images without
having to upload them within a browser, I did 2+ years ago. Might have been
some experimental feature though so your point might be still valid. And as a
"trust issue" I guess it it valid nontheless.

